
iMac killer from Microsoft - dannylandau
https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/microsoft-reportedly-working-apple-imac-171535510.html
======
jacquesm
You can't really design an iMac killer up front. You can position something to
compete with the iMac, and then, after you've sold a very large number of them
and your competitor (Apple in this case) has been unable to match you stride-
for-stride you might conclude that it was - in the end - an iMac killer.

But given MS's track record to date with 'killer' projects (Zune, anybody?,
Windows phone, perhaps?) I'd not hold my breath until they have accomplished
the stated goal.

~~~
facorreia
That makes sense, but is Microsoft saying that this device will "kill" the
iMac (whatever that means), or is this just a catchy phrase that journalists
like to use?

~~~
jrnichols
I think that it's just a catchy phrase, especially considering the source.

I can't really see Microsoft really trying to go up against Apple these days.
For both of them, Google is a way bigger adversary.

